# Moebius jupiter 2 built UP



## lismodels224 (Mar 9, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lost-In-Space-M...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c1070f9de


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

.......So?


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Y3a said:


> .......So?


I don't want to turn this into a "snark fest", but I think that the "builds" made by the OP really should be posted in the Auction/For Sale forum, not in the Moebius forum.

There's never any details about the build, just a post with a link to an eBay auction page. They all pretty much look the same, so it's not like there's anything innovative or interesting being posted about.

It's great that the OP has a little side business of building and selling J2 models, but they really should be posted in the appropriate forum.

Bryan


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Ditto.


----------



## blitzkrieg68 (Oct 4, 2005)

I have created a facebook page dedicated to the Jupiter 2 until my book comes out...fans wth a facebook account can post their pictures of their models on it if they want.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/JUPITER-TWO/363379591981


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

blitzkrieg68 said:


> ... until my book comes out...


???


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Nice buildup. Always great to see how other folks are doing with their kits. Thanks!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It doesn't seem to have an interior.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I think it's a beautiful build. You should be proud.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The exterior shots show the "scrim" interior of the 4' miniature, but the top off shots show an interior. Are these photos of the same buildup?


----------



## lismodels224 (Mar 9, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> The exterior shots show the "scrim" interior of the 4' miniature, but the top off shots show an interior. Are these photos of the same buildup?


Hi

For every one that know the jupiter 2 they know this model has a interior thats why I show it. The white thing you see is a insert that can be taken in and out. There is a awsome paint job for this model. for any one that knows the show you see that back panel when it lands on the lading gears.And the reason i build theses and sell them is to pay for school so thanks to every one that has ever bought a model off me.

Thanks


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Perhaps you might mention the fact that there's an insert in your description - for anyone who knows the show, without a mention that the scrim is an insert it appears that they are two different models.

What are you going to school for?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

You can be very proud of your workmanship, and I really like the "scrim". I also very much envy your way of working through school (I wish I had done that instead of retail sales, landscaping and private security jobs). 
I'm not the moderator, but I really think that posting these eBay advertisements properly belongs in the "swap & sell" section of this forum; you WILL get a buyer either way!
But please feel free to continue to share your build-ups of Moebius kits as you see fit; as far as I'm concerned a collegue model builder is always welcome at HobbyTalk.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Paulbo said:


> What are you going to school for?


I asked myself that every day in school!


----------



## lismodels224 (Mar 9, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Perhaps you might mention the fact that there's an insert in your description - for anyone who knows the show, without a mention that the scrim is an insert it appears that they are two different models.
> 
> What are you going to school for?


Im going to schoool for business. at wcc. Its not much but at least im trying. I hope some day i can put out my own lost in space toys


----------



## lismodels224 (Mar 9, 2009)

Seaview said:


> You can be very proud of your workmanship, and I really like the "scrim". I also very much envy your way of working through school (I wish I had done that instead of retail sales, landscaping and private security jobs).
> I'm not the moderator, but I really think that posting these eBay advertisements properly belongs in the "swap & sell" section of this forum; you WILL get a buyer either way!
> But please feel free to continue to share your build-ups of Moebius kits as you see fit; as far as I'm concerned a collegue model builder is always welcome at HobbyTalk.


Thanks

Yea i hope school gets me somwhere in life , but if not i got the models to build for fun, sorry every one that this is not in a sale forum i did not know there was one im still new to the web sight.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

School WILL get you somewhere in life, but only if you persue a career in something that you have already had a natural-born love of or talent for.
Good luck!


----------

